# smith&wesson sight help



## remington270 (Oct 28, 2008)

i have a smith and wesson model 60 with a 3 inch barrel in 357mag. i was shooting it the other day and at 7 yards im dead on but i took it back to 15 yards and was 2 inches low. well my gun has adjuatable sights but idont know how to adjust the heighth because it isnt marked up or down. any help will be appriciated :beer:


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

The rear sight should be adjusted in the direction you want the bullet to move. In your case adjust the rear sight up.

huntin1


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Before you move the sights think of this 8 yards differance!! I am no snub nose revolver expert but 2 inches difference in impact with 8 yard differance in range sounds extreem? Were you using the same ammo for both ranges? Using 38 and 357's ? If you were try again using the same ammo. :2cents:


----------



## remington270 (Oct 28, 2008)

yea i was useing 38spcl wadcutters at both ranges. the sithg isnt marked up or down so i dont know wich way to turn the screw. :strapped:


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

remington270 said:


> yea i was useing 38spcl wadcutters at both ranges. the sithg isnt marked up or down so i dont know wich way to turn the screw. :strapped:


Turn the screw counterclockwise to raise the rear sight.

huntin1


----------

